# Anyone make single bulb T5HO fixtures?



## BetaBerry (May 5, 2010)

I've noticed a couple days ago when I was at Petsmart that they had thos Hagen T5HO bulbs that you mentioned on sale. The single 24" was like 59 or something. I actually wanted a 2x24 HO but they didn't have it otherwise I might have bought one. So you might wanna check with them. 

Other than that, I've been looking all over at prices for HO bulbs for my next tank and don't remember seeing other single bulb 24" ones, but hopefully someone more experinced knows if there's any, or one that works with just one bulbs.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Call here:

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/index.php?cPath=71_136

They will make whatever you want. Great customer service, good prices, great fixtures.


----------



## doinkmobb (May 12, 2010)

Sunlight Supply makes T5 strip lights for relatively cheap. The hydroponic store near my job sells the 2 ft Sun Blaster strip with a reflector for $40 and the 4 ft version for $50.

http://www.sunlightsupply.com/hort/...STRIP&title=Fluorescent Lighting&type=producthttp://www.sunlightsupply.com/hort/...STRIP&title=Fluorescent Lighting&type=product


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

The GLO fixtures have moisture-proof endcaps and are rated for use over open water (many brands are not). They also come with mounting legs, as well as hanging wires. (I own 3 of 'em)


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

Hydroponic store here sells the HydroFarm brand single T5HO strip plus reflector for $39.95 here. I just picked on up a couple days ago.


----------



## jackyuen89 (Apr 2, 2009)

Deep Blue makes single t5 strips I've been finding them at my LFS


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

londonloco said:


> Call here:
> 
> http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/index.php?cPath=71_136
> 
> They will make whatever you want. Great customer service, good prices, great fixtures.


x2

I have ordered 2 fixtures from Catalina and Jim has made the custom changes on both and gave me a great deal. If you want it they will build it.


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

I own the 48" single Hagen glo fixture and it is built like a beast I think I could drop it off my roof and it would still work. Best thing of all I got it at petsmart at half the price at $74. Thing is brighter at 54 watts than my 500+ watt pc fixture I built awhile back. Defiantly recommend the glo fixture.

Edit: just got home and the fixture has been on for eight hours and it's ice cold. Very good system I'm glad I jumped on the deal even if it left me with no money lol.


----------



## pjrichar (May 6, 2010)

ya the glo fixtures are affordable now at petsmart.. they finally marked there prices down jeez were way too high


----------

